# Mac OS X 10.7 "Lion" mehr Stromverbrauch/früher anspringender Lüfter?



## Falk (26. Juli 2011)

*Mac OS X 10.7 "Lion" mehr Stromverbrauch/früher anspringender Lüfter?*

Ich habe bei meinem Macbook Pro Mid 2009 (Core2Duo 2,26 GHz, 8 GB RAM, Nvidia 9400M) bemerkt, dass seit der Installation von Lion der Lüfter viel schneller hochdreht (das Gerät also wärmer wird). Hat jemand ähnliche Beobachtungen gemacht? Das dürfte sich ja auch negativ auf die Akku-Laufzeit aufwirken, das habe ich aber noch nicht austesten können.

Irgendwie nervig, ich überlege schon auf Snow Leopard zurück zu gehen.


----------



## Jimini (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mac OS X 10.7 "Lion" mehr Stromverbrauch?*

Wird das Gerät denn wirklich wärmer? Vielleicht wurde auch nur die Schwelle für das Anlaufen des Lüfters niedriger angesetzt.
Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Thread weiter: OSX Lion + high fan speeds - MacRumors Forums

MfG Jimini


----------



## Falk (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mac OS X 10.7 "Lion" mehr Stromverbrauch?*



Jimini schrieb:


> Wird das Gerät denn wirklich wärmer? Vielleicht wurde auch nur die Schwelle für das Anlaufen des Lüfters niedriger angesetzt.
> Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Thread weiter: OSX Lion + high fan speeds - MacRumors Forums
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Danke für den Tipp - habe gestern nur nach Stromverbrauch und Temperatur im Zusammenhang mit Lion gegoogelt, aber nicht nach dem Fan-Speed alleine...Manchmal übersieht man die naheliegenden Sachen.

Edit: dieser Thread passt noch etwas besser zum Thema: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1197683


----------



## Falk (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mac OS X 10.7 "Lion" mehr Stromverbrauch/früher anspringender Lüfter?*

Hab das Problem lokalisiert: launch2net ist das Programm, was das Problem verursacht.


----------

